# Nightmare Floor Corker



## vscottcolorado (Jun 21, 2009)

Yesterday I rented (from my localbrew shop, $1/day)their floor corker. I have used this a couple of times in the past with great results. Not sure of the brand but it looks like the one George sells with the Brass Jaws. <?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />
With 28 bottles of VR Chardonnay filled, I started corking with # 9's that I had used in the past with this corker. For some reason, and I can't figure it out, it is only pushing the cork 1/3-1/2 the way down. 1/2 way through the lever action it pushes the bottle down not allowing the cork to fully seat. Of course they are closed till Tuesday. Can I let these bottles sit until then? Can I just pull the corks and re-cork, or should I dump the wine back into my bottling bucket and re-filter and bottle?
Thoughts!!!!!


----------



## smurfe (Jun 21, 2009)

Is the stop on the handle set correctly? Look for the screw with the knob that turns. That is the stop. It may be backed out too far. Mine moves easily now. It used to be very tight and didn't move when set. That might be your issue. 


If your corks are half way in it ought to be OK to leave them as so for a couple days. You can definitely pull the corks and re-cork now though. I wouldn't dump the wine back in the bucket and re-filter. No need to if already done.


----------



## Waldo (Jun 21, 2009)

I think smurfe is on the right track. It sounds like the depth adjustment is out of whack but it is easily adjusted.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 21, 2009)

Or maybe the locking mech. is not working properly as that bottom plate should be sturdy when the lever is actuated.


----------



## vscottcolorado (Jun 21, 2009)

Well I am now the proud owner of a new floor corker



. It turn out to be the locking mech. at the bottom. Ran up to Denver and picked one up at another Home BreW Shop. Now I don't have to worry about if it is working or not. Thanks for the replies..... 
And Happy Father's Day to all. My Son up at CSU finally called and my Daughter in WI. Only thing better then making Wine..Maybe one other thing as well!


----------



## Tom (Jun 21, 2009)

vscottcolorado said:


> Well I am now the proud owner of a new floor corker
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What a GREAT Fathers Day gift !


----------



## smurfe (Jun 21, 2009)

Good deal on getting your own corker. Which one did you get? It doesn't really matter though, both are great. I love the Italian corker but if had to do it again I wouldn't think twice about the Portuguese model. Have a great time using it!


----------



## Wade E (Jun 21, 2009)

Do you mean the other way around Smurfe about the corkers or are you just talking about saving a few bucks?


----------



## smurfe (Jun 21, 2009)

Wade, I meant I wouldn't have any issue with owning the Portuguese model. I love the Italian model but after using the red one it works just fine. The only real advantage I can see the Italian model has is it is taller and less bending over is required. It is pretty comfortable to use standing up.


----------



## uavwmn (Jun 23, 2009)

Wade, my portegese (sp) floor corker arrived yesterday. Color me stupid, but exactly how does this thing work?


Place the bottle on the round disc thingie. Got that.


I am assuming you place a cork in the cylinder above, and press down with the handle and the above probe thing pushes the cork in the bottle.


PS. Directions ARE on the corker.......in the native language.


----------



## gaudet (Jun 23, 2009)

Is this your first floor corker???

You just drop the cork in the top and depress the handle. You may have to adjust the depth of the cork by the little screw device that pushes thru the iris if you go up on the threads you increas the depth of the cork, if you move it down the threads then it will make the cork seat shallower. I am assuming its the same set up as my floor corker just that it has a brass iris. 

Oh you might want to clean the iris, mine is nylon so I just spray it with a little k-meta before use. Not sure how you should clean the brass.


----------



## Scott (Jun 23, 2009)

That's the jist of it uav, and by turning the adjusting ring to set the depth of cork. I have had to when using taller bottles set the feet on 2 by's for the corker to accept them or the stem on the round disc thingie hits the floor. 


Enjoy


Man Gaudet is a fast typer, or I am just that slow


----------



## uavwmn (Jun 23, 2009)

Gaudet, not sure what the "iris" is but I will k-met anything that touches the cork.


Yup, this is my first floor corker. I won it off EBay so there are no English version directions to it.


----------



## uavwmn (Jun 23, 2009)

Scott, nah.....I got your reply faster that gaudet's. lol Appreciated both responses!!


----------



## Tom (Jun 23, 2009)

uavwmn said:


> Gaudet, not sure what the "iris" is but I will k-met anything that touches the cork.
> 
> 
> Yup, this is my first floor corker. I won it off EBay so there are no English version directions to it.


Put the corks in a k-meta soulition in a pot and add the corks to a strainerwith lid. That way the fumes will sanitize the corks and nop need to spray anything on the corker


----------



## uavwmn (Jun 23, 2009)

oo oo good idea!!! Will definitely try that method. So.....what is the iris???


----------



## gaudet (Jun 23, 2009)

It still can collect dust and such Tepe. I clean it anyways and k-meta my corks.

The iris is the piece of brass inside the head of the corker that compresses the cork. The push rod above the head goes inside the iris to seat the cork.


----------



## Tom (Jun 23, 2009)

gaudet said:


> It still can collect dust and such Tepe. I clean it anyways and k-meta my corks.
> 
> 
> Not if you put a lid on it. this is what Wade &amp; I do.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 23, 2009)

Hes talking about the corker himself Tepe and if you have a lid on your Iris please show me your setup!


----------



## Tom (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh my... Looks like I cant read when I been raising a "few" glasses..


----------



## Wade E (Jun 23, 2009)

Never know, I guess you could make a cover but its just easier to wipe it off.


----------



## gaudet (Jun 23, 2009)

Hell I'm still enough of a newbie I was waiting for him to post a picture of his cover........






I guess you could plastic bag it................


----------



## uavwmn (Jun 24, 2009)

Well, in any case I will try out my new porteguese floor corker this weekend. I have an amaronne to bottle.


----------



## Tom (Jun 24, 2009)

I hope the wine gods will give you some to "taste" after finishing bottling.


----------



## uavwmn (Jun 24, 2009)

Tepe, I am sure the wine Gods will offer me a little taste!!



Actually, this will be my first wine that I have bulk aged. Just a couple of months, but I guess that is considered "bulk aging".


----------



## uavwmn (Jul 9, 2009)

Tried to put the leg stand on the floor corker to use it. Very unstable.
So far......not too impressed with the floor corker.


----------



## smurfe (Jul 9, 2009)

uavwmn said:


> Tried to put the leg stand on the floor corker to use it. Very unstable.
> So far......not too impressed with the floor corker.








What is the issue? Do you have it assembled correctly? Maybe you could post a pic of it and we can see if it is put together right. It should be pretty stable.


----------



## Tom (Jul 9, 2009)

Can't imagine why.. Show us a pix.

S/B simple enough..


----------



## uavwmn (Jul 9, 2009)

At work at the moment, but when I get home I will post a picture of it.
I know I am not that mechanically challenged I can't tighten a bolt or screw......but then.......ya never know!!


----------



## JimCook (Jul 9, 2009)

The first time I assembled my floor corker, I did it backwards and we ended up drinking 6 bottles of wine before I realized I had turned it into a floor uncorker.






- Jim


----------



## Scott (Jul 9, 2009)

JimCook said:


> The first time I assembled my floor corker, I did it backwards and we ended up drinking 6 bottles of wine before I realized I had turned it into a floor uncorker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








You drank 6 bottles and could still operate the device???? 


Ahh Master I humbly bow


----------



## uavwmn (Jul 12, 2009)

Ok, here is a couple pictures of the bottom of the floor corker. 
It has 2 little bolts that look to me adjusts the spring tightness of the bottle seat. But hey.....what the heck do I know?



Any body can jump in here. haha


----------



## gaudet (Jul 12, 2009)

Here are pics of my floor corker. It looks to be the same set up. I think your legs are mounted to the wrong nut and bolt. It should be the one to the back of the corker. Make sure its perpendicular to the front leg. Yours is a bolt where mine is a screw holding the leg in place. You can see the paint is worn where it should be placed if you look closely enough.


----------



## uavwmn (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks, Gaudet, when I get home this afternoon I will try it.


----------



## gaudet (Jul 16, 2009)

You fixed it yet?


----------



## uavwmn (Jul 16, 2009)

lol, not yet. I whacked my back out and can't bend over. lol. to the Dr I go today. what a pain in the butt this is.


----------



## Scott (Jul 16, 2009)

uavwmn said:


> lol, not yet. I whacked my back out and can't bend over. lol. to the Dr I go today. what a pain in the butt this is.










I thought you said it was your back?






Best thoughts for you, Iandalsobelieve Wade can attest to the back pain. Can't do a dang thing


----------



## uavwmn (Jul 19, 2009)

Gaudet, got to fix the floor corker yesterday. Used that back bolt and it is sturdy as a rock!! Thanks!! Wish I had something to bottle right now.


----------



## gaudet (Jul 19, 2009)

You could come out here and bottle my blackberry. But it's not ready yet either. The strawberry is next on deck I think. As it's the oldest in carboy not counting the Persian lime mead which still hasn't cleared. It's probably still fermenting.


----------



## uavwmn (Jul 20, 2009)

Gaudet, just let me know and I will be out there with an empty case to bring back here full. hahaha


----------



## gaudet (Jul 20, 2009)

A case!!!!!!






Aye Carumba thats s'pensive labor.....


----------

